# 2017 specialized Levo firmware



## MTB9488 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a 2017 specialized Levo (base model). My motor firmware is 4.0.1 and the battery is 4.16.3. Should I upgrade? I’ve read mixed reviews. 

Also I’m not impressed with the new Mission Control app... probably because I’m on old firmware. It doesn’t show charging status, also the old app had my battery health at 98%, and the new app has it at 100%... so that’s kind of a good thing.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Later firmware greatly improves efficiency. You are going to need that when the battery performance drops because of age. The early torquey version is hard on the drivetrain anyway. My 17 has 4.0.1 motor and 4.22.3 for battery.


----------

